# How to use outline feature in DGML/Pulse Illustrator v 10.2?



## embfoxvalley (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi,
I've been trying to figure out how to make an outline around letters. I've never had a formal training with Pulse Illustrator so I am not aware of all features of the software. I'm using v 10.2 of Pulse/Illustrator and I'm guessing that there must be a feature that would automatically create an outline stitch around letters. I'm attaching an image of what I am trying to accomplish. I took the snapshot of customer's shirt but I don't know how to make the stitching encompassing the letters.
Thanks,
Elmur


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi, Elmur.....are the letters stiched, too? Or are you using applique for the letter fill? I'm not sure which Pulse application we use. It's an older version. I'll ask my digitizer and see what she has to say about this.


RW


----------



## embfoxvalley (Apr 29, 2008)

RW,

Yes the letters are stitched too. Since I didn't have the matching font I had to digitize PCW manually using "Punching" tools in Pulse/Illustrator. 

By the way, is there an AUTO TRACE feature in Pulse/Illustrator v.10.2 ? That would save me so much time if there was such feature.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Elmur....I sent you a PM. You know, you should at least fill in some of your profile. Most posters on this forum won't answer unless you give some type of profile....who you are, where you are located.


----------



## WildNESS (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Elmur- In PULSE, there is a tool called "Steil"- That creates a uniform border which you can change the properties( width/underlay etc..). The icon on the tool bar looks like a horizontal zig-zag. This is used in the same manner as your runstitch tool. 'Auto Trace' is applied when you import an image file- it converts the shape to a vector, then you need to assign the stitch type to it. Hope that helps!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Wendy and Elmur!

That's really the way to do it, the steil tool, or "create steil stitches" tool. Unfortunately, I don't think you have that feature in Pulse Illustrator level or lower. I think Maestro and maybe the levels higher than illustrator has that feature, and the unlimited "stitch conversion", (wherein you could select any art segment, convert that to a satin stitch segment, then if you change your mind, convert again to complex fill segment, or steil segment).

But there's a way to do that "steil" in Pulse illustrator. Only that it takes more steps. If I remember correctly, you make the segment into a "complex fill" first. Then, when you right click on that complex fill segment, there should be a "create a steil border" command. Now, you should get a complex fill segment with a border around it. Right click again on that segment and you should see a "property" button near the buttom. Clicking on that brings out a property window where you can select the complex fill segment only (separate from the steil border) and erase the complex fill. Now, you should get only the steil border.


----------



## WildNESS (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Guys- Just to avoid any confusion : )
Illustrator does have steil border function. In the DGML series its' Maestro (top level), Artist Plus, Illustrator, Creator, Scribe & Mosaic( basic lettering etc).The top 3 levels have the steil capability


----------

